# If you were renting a house...



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

..in the Outer Banks, most likely in September, where would you go?
My wife and I are looking to rent a place on the ocean for a week or so this coming year.
Looking for a quiet time away, where I can just stroll down and wet a line. 

So, I'm looking for advice as to what section of the Banks should I be looking in to find an uncrowded section of beach that might put some meat on the grill.
It'd be the wife & I & our lab. Our grown kids would be spending a few days with us as well.

I'm seriously stoked about finally talking the wife into doing this (she doesn't like "our" vacations to incorporate fishing), and appreciate any guidance you guys are willing to offer.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

ESRob said:


> I'm seriously stoked about finally talking the wife into doing this (she doesn't like "our" vacations to incorporate fishing), and appreciate any guidance you guys are willing to offer.


Get a new wife. 


Or if you like the one you have...even though she doesn't like to incorporate fishing into vacation....keep her happy. ....what does she want to do? That will help narrow down an area. Does she want to go out to eat and shop, or hang on the beach and at the house?


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

My wife had never fished before we got together. Years later she loves getting out and on the pier she frequently catches more than seasoned anglers around us. Our vacations center around fishing and the Outer Banks is our favorite destination. We make several trips during a good year but if we could only go once it would be October. Most of the piers are productive as well as the surf and bridges. If you want to keep your wife happy I would recommend letting her pick the home.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dialout said:


> Get a new wife.
> 
> 
> Or if you like the one you have...even though she doesn't like to incorporate fishing into vacation....keep her happy. ....what does she want to do? That will help narrow down an area. Does she want to go out to eat and shop, or hang on the beach and at the house?


Plenty of time to get a new Wife by next September.

I would stay in Kitty Hawk, that's where I grew up. End of the month will have Big Drum on the Piers with a NE swell.

If you still have current Wife she will have abundant options for occupying her time on the Northern OBX, on Hatteras non-fishing Wife activity is more limited.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

If you want "things" to do Nags Head is going to be a good choice. 

If you want more seclusion (my choice) Hatteras or Ocrocoke.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

The Domestic Administrator is very understanding when it comes to my fishing. And I go a lot. Pretty much whenever I want.
So, when we vacation together, she doesn't want me glazing over and getting fish brain.
I get that.
We both love being on the beach and she does enjoy going when I surf fish, although she has no interest in the act herself.
She's there to read and lay on the beach.
The beach house seemed like a great compromise.

We do like to check out the scene when we go places; shop, eat, all that stuff.
So total isolation isn't what we're after. But I would like the house/neighborhood to be as quiet and laid back as possible.

I sure do appreciate the input!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

My wife likes to look for shells. So I fish and she looks. Sometimes I drive the beaches and when she wants to look I fish and if I find a hole I want to fish she walks looking for shells. Works pretty good for us.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Still to many TOURONS on the beach that time of year.. It really drops off at the end of September and the first of October. 
X2 
Kitty Hawk not to bad of a ride to Corolla and Corrova ... Maybe you can fish while she waits for a glimpse of the wild horses.. Lots of places to eat, places for her to shop. Head South for Nags Head and Kill Devil Hills 

I feel ya Bro! Happy Wife, Happy Life. 
Any woman I get involved with likes fishing, she either knows or I teach her.. or it just doesn't work for me..


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Me and the boss lady spend 2 weeks at the end of September down there. We stay in south nags head around MP 22 on the beach road. At high tide the waves crash under our cottage. Can spend the day surf fishing while the wife can relax on the beach. You can get to all the shopping and restaurants you want in no time plus the beaches aren't crowded. Also several piers close by if you can talk her in to letting you go for a while. I always promise my wife next year will be different. I won't spend my whole time on the pier and will spend more time with her but some how that never happens. I at least spend her birthday with her while we are down there but that's usually the day they have their best day on pier. She is evil though. If I am spending the day running around with her I try to stay off my phone so I don't see all the fishing reports but she likes to let me know what and where they are catching. If she starts to see reports of drum though she will take me back to get my gear and drop me off at the pier.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The northern beaches are your best bet if you want to be near more civilization. Between Kitty Hawk and Nags Head there are literally thousands of houses for rent. It's still summer down there in September, though, so it can be a little crowded. Go mid- to late-September if you can. There's tons of stuff for both of you to do that way, though the fishing that time of year is still summer pattern.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

South Nags Head is a one of my favorite spots. The beaches are less crowded, its kinda off the beaten path but still only a short drive from restaurants and shopping. And day trips to Hatteras are doable.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

F350 rents a huge house (late sept) has lots of friends and family over to stay. Wifey is near and she lets him fish, they eat well and drink copious amounts of beer.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

been doing this a lot of years. To keep the wife happy in case of wind, and rain, need to have more shopping and eating choices South nags Head Ocean front cottage is an excellent choice for the reasons jwalker listed. There will be a lot more cottage choices in Kitty Hawk, Nags Head though, and if you stay ocean front you won't notice all the civilization behind you too much. You are picking a very nice time to be at the beach. However, there still is concern about hurricanes and you may want to get the renters insurance they offer. 
I stay in Ocracoke on my fishing guy vacations to escape the crowds, but for a wife, kid vacations who isn't into fishing I would not recommend a trip like this. They would get bored. And unless you married an angel you would probably pay the price.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

DaBig2na said:


> F350 rents a huge house (late sept) has lots of friends and family over to stay. Wifey is near and she lets him fish, they eat well and drink copious amounts of beer.


Thats an understatement lol


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> F350 rents a huge house (late sept) has lots of friends and family over to stay. Wifey is near and she lets him fish, they eat well and drink copious amounts of beer.


When friends ask what we do when on vacation on the Outer Banks I say "fish a lot, eat good, and get half-drunk twice a day"


----------



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Carova is great in September. Beaches are quiet, corolla is close enough to do the shopping dining thing. Best of all most houses are dog friendly as is the beach. Off leash is the norm. My non fishing wife and 2 labs love it there, we go every year.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

go with the wife all the time, can't beat s nags head IMO, i stay south of jennettes near ramp 2. short drive to restaurants, piers, inland wading spots (e.g. oregon inlet, bodie island lighthouse), little bridge / manns harbor, hit the surf at pea island or a little more south to hatteras. no matter wind i can always find fishable water close to that location, and great restaurants within a 30' drive...


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the valued input.

We found a place that suited our needs in Hatteras.

Can't wait for September...


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Get a quiet house soundside and save some money. Drive to a beach access.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, but anything that wasn't Ocean Front was a non starter.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Take her driving down past ramp 55. Load all your stuff up and plan on "camping". This is how I got my wife to go to the OBX the first time: not having to carry stuff to the beach. She still doesn't fish but she and the kids have fun, relax, hunt for stuff in the sand etc


----------

